# Motorbikes



## Topo (Aug 31, 2019)

Summer is upon us and looks like once again motorcycles are ruling the roads. One CMF member is very tempted to give it a try.

What advice do you have for someone who has never driven a motorbike but is interested in this new experience? How long would it take to get the appropriate license?

I imagine (but don't know for a fact) that I would be more comfortable with a riders bike rather than a sports bike, but would like to hear your experience.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

The license depends on the province.. some provinces have a graduated system that takes years and a proper road test while others just have you weave through pylons in a parking lot

Sport bikes are designed for race tracks not the street. The ergonomics and suspension are uncomfortable and dangerous on the street. The insurance costs a fortune. If you want a sporty bike at least get upright seating position for the street. I started on a sports bike

The dual sports bikes are great for Canada. Far more comfortable, suspension that handles bad roads with ease. Speed is very relative. 110kmh feels fun on a dual sport while while a race bike will not even hit the power band in 2nd

Start with the smallest cheapest bike you can. Rather invest money in the best gear you can. First few years are the most dangerous. Ride extremely defensive


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

m3s said:


> Start with the smallest cheapest bike you can. Rather invest money in the best gear you can. First few years are the most dangerous. Ride extremely defensive


^^ This.

Do you know anyone that rides a motorcycle?
Are training courses required where you are?


----------



## Topo (Aug 31, 2019)

cainvest said:


> ^^ This.
> 
> Do you know anyone that rides a motorcycle?
> Are training courses required where you are?


I don't know anyone who rides a motorcycle that I can get help from. 

I live in BC. As far as I understand there is a knowledge test for a learner's permit, then a skill test and that is it. No requirement for a course, but I doubt I can just learn by myself, so I will have to enroll in a commercial course to learn and practice.


----------



## Topo (Aug 31, 2019)

m3s said:


> Start with the smallest cheapest bike you can. Rather invest money in the best gear you can. First few years are the most dangerous. Ride extremely defensive


Those are good advice. Thank you.

Nice bike you have (and good idea to keep bear spray on you)! Is it a dirt bike or a dual sport bike?


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Commercial course is well worth the price and some insurance will give a discount compared to 0 years experience. You learn the basic controls but more importantly good habits and theory.

It's bigger than what most consider dual sport but I ride it on trails like a dual sport. BC has amazing roads and trails for bikes. I did Gray Creek Pass and a bunch of logging roads and highway northbound

I need to go back to BC to explore more and maybe the island


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Topo said:


> I don't know anyone who rides a motorcycle that I can get help from.
> 
> I live in BC. As far as I understand there is a knowledge test for a learner's permit, then a skill test and that is it. No requirement for a course, but I doubt I can just learn by myself, so I will have to enroll in a commercial course to learn and practice.


Maybe a friend of friend knows someone .. worth a shot? Many riders are glad to help out other riders or those getting into it. I've taught a number of new riders myself over the years, from friends to complete strangers.

A commercial course is likely a good start but, since I don't know the course, it's usually far from the end. If you don't mind me asking, what city in BC are you in?


----------



## Topo (Aug 31, 2019)

cainvest said:


> Maybe a friend of friend knows someone .. worth a shot? Many riders are glad to help out other riders or those getting into it. I've taught a number of new riders myself over the years, from friends to complete strangers.
> 
> A commercial course is likely a good start but, since I don't know the course, it's usually far from the end. If you don't mind me asking, what city in BC are you in?


I live in Victoria, but if it takes only a few sessions, I could go to Vancouver or Seattle to take it. I am just mulling it right now, so I don't have any plans yet.


----------



## Topo (Aug 31, 2019)

m3s said:


> It's bigger than what most consider dual sport but I ride it on trails like a dual sport. BC has amazing roads and trails for bikes. I did Gray Creek Pass and a bunch of logging roads and highway northbound


It looks very nice. I guess for me it would be a Harley Davidson or Indian type of bike, since I am not very adventurous.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Don't buy HOG! Their market is falling off a cliff.

Lots of other cruisers or sport touring if that's your thing. Overheard H-D rider refer to gloves as "b!tch mittens" and most barely wear a real helmet.. foolish self-destructing cult

There's always rider groups around that would help you learn. You can probably find them on facebook or local sites


----------



## Topo (Aug 31, 2019)

m3s said:


> Don't buy HOG! Their market is falling off a cliff.
> 
> Lots of other cruisers or sport touring if that's your thing. Overheard H-D rider refer to gloves as "b!tch mittens" and most barely wear a real helmet.. foolish self-destructing cult
> 
> There's always rider groups around that would help you learn. You can probably find them on facebook or local sites


Makes sense! I am not into the gangs or lifestyle, just like the way the bikes cruise.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Topo said:


> It looks very nice. I guess for me it would be a Harley Davidson or Indian type of bike, since I am not very adventurous.


Find a nice UJM style bike to learn on, then decide what you really want to ride later on.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Start small, like a 250cc or less. I began riding on a Honda 90 in 1966 and that's all we had back then. Later I saw beginners buy 750s 1100s etc and get in bad trouble due to lack of experience. Trying to control a big bike when you don't know what you are doing is NOT fun.

If there are lessons available take them. Shorten the learning curve as much as possible. Buy the best helmet, leather jacket and other safety equipment you can afford. Learn to ride defensively with all your eyes about you at all times. Avoid heavy traffic especially at first. Motorcycles are as safe as you make them.

Look into the cost not just of a machine but insurance. It can be pricey especially for the expensive models.

Go out and have fun.


----------



## Topo (Aug 31, 2019)

Makes sense to start with a smaller, simpler bike like a UJM until I learn how to adequately control a bigger bike. Also gives time to decide what exactly I will be doing with a more sophisticated one.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

New Canadian content


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

How do you tell a happy motorcycle rider? Answer, by the bugs in his teeth.

When I will take up running/jogging as a pastime? Answer when I see one who is smiling as he runs.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

This is what I want.









2022 Trike Motorcycles | Harley-Davidson CA


The 2022 Harley-Davidson Trike motorcycles. Roll with confidence, comfort, and head-turning custom style on three wheels.




www.harley-davidson.com





Nothing sounds like a Harley.....all those.horses galloping.


----------



## Topo (Aug 31, 2019)

How does the motorbike experience compare to a convertible car? Not in terms of speed and acceleration (there is no match for the motorcycle), but enjoying the ambiance, the wind in your hair/face, the scenery, etc.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I am thinking a two seat roadster would be the closest feeling, but still falls way short.

Have you ever considered an ATV if you are looking for off road fun ? I owned a couple and they are more stable than bikes in the bush.

I had a couple of the bigger models and they went as fast as I wanted to go.

For trails........check out Eliott Lake, Parry Sound, or the Mattawa area in Ontario.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

OP: can I ask how old you are? male or female?
Good advice from Rusty #13 above.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Having owned both I'd say they are a fair bit different, both have pros/cons. From a scenic perspective they are somewhat close but you still get the caged in feeling with the car.


----------



## Topo (Aug 31, 2019)

cainvest said:


> Having owned both I'd say they are a fair bit different, both have pros/cons. From a scenic perspective they are somewhat close but you still get the caged in feeling with the car.


This is interesting. I felt that would be the case initially, but after more contemplation, it seems to me that the motorcycle gear such as helmet, etc would in some ways isolate the rider from the outside, similar to an astronaut's suit. That may not be the case with a bicycle or a car.


----------



## 5Lgreenback (Mar 21, 2015)

How's the offroad/ enduro riding scene on the island? I took and motorbike course a few years back and went to get my license, but once I started riding single track trails in the mountains I gave up the idea of road riding. I'm not sure about the island in particular but BC has some of the best single track/ enduro riding in the world. Might be worth a look.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

How about a can-am spyder?









2023 Can-Am Spyder & Can-Am Ryker 3-wheel vehicles


New year, new 3-wheel On-Road Ryker and Spyder models. Our new lineup is offers a thrilling new experience from the minute you start the engine




can-am.brp.com


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Riding a motorcycle on back roads is like dancing. Driving a car on the same roads is like playing a video game.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Wearing a motorcycle helmet does remove the "wind in your hair" feeling. However, after a short while the wind (and potential noise) becomes more of an annoyance than just a nice feeling for both car and motorcycle. Also the car tends to have backdraft which pushes your hair forward over your face but there are wind screens for that. If you're travelling at very low speeds it's ok though. There is also the sunburn consideration in the car, many get caught by that. 

It's difficult to describe the difference and not everyone gets the same thing out of riding a motorcycle. I greatly enjoy the "physics of riding", cruising along twisty lake side cottage road for example ... it's just not the same thing in a car. Most riders I know enjoy the community aspect, meeting other riders on the road and making new friends ... something else you really don't get in a car.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> Riding a motorcycle on back roads is like dancing. Driving a car on the same roads is like playing a video game.


That's a good way to put it.

For me a motorbike often puts me into a state of zen. It's like the fine balance of being mentally engaged and relaxed at the same time. I can get that state in a manual car on a race track but it's rare and doesn't last. It's hard to get a car to that edge that engages me that much. I've also experienced this state skiing, for the few mins before I have to stand in line again. I imagine people also find it surfing, fishing, dancing etc

I can motorbike all day and just enjoy the actual experience. In a car you need something else like music or conversation to distract you from the monotony



5Lgreenback said:


> How's the offroad/ enduro riding scene on the island? I took and motorbike course a few years back and went to get my license, but once I started riding single track trails in the mountains I gave up the idea of road riding. I'm not sure about the island in particular but BC has some of the best single track/ enduro riding in the world. Might be worth a look.


I've also found I prefer off road riding for many reasons.

I traveled 50/50 off road across Canada few summers ago up to Prudhoe Bay and then last summer down the continental divide and back to the Atlantic. To cover this much distance it's more gravel and double track but did some more technical stuff like on the continental divide trail. My next bike will be smaller/lighter - not too small because I still want to carry gear and cover long distances in between trails.

BC, Alaska, Montana, and Colorado were the highlights. I've heard really good things about dual sport riding on the island.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

5Lgreenback said:


> I'm not sure about the island in particular but BC has some of the best single track/ enduro riding in the world.


BC sure is a nirvana for enduro. I've ridden a few places near Kelowna and Revelstoke, just amazing and can be very challenging.


----------



## 5Lgreenback (Mar 21, 2015)

cainvest said:


> BC sure is a nirvana for enduro. I've ridden a few places near Kelowna and Revelstoke, just amazing and can be very challenging.


Yeah lots of good riding in the Okanagan. If your still riding and come out this way let me know!


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

5Lgreenback said:


> Yeah lots of good riding in the Okanagan. If your still riding and come out this way let me know!


Will do ... have to wait until they lift the covid travel restrictions, maybe a fall ride out there.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

Riding a bike was the most fun I had with my clothes on.....until I bought a PWC. I guess I’m still a beginner on a bike (less than 10,000kms).....but I’m just not good enough to have more fun. (Own a sportbike).


----------



## Topo (Aug 31, 2019)

Looks like there are more than a few off road motorbike enthusiasts on CMF. Sounds enticing, but not sure I'm up to that level of adventure.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Topo said:


> Looks like there are more than a few off road motorbike enthusiasts on CMF. Sounds enticing, but not sure I'm up to that level of adventure.


There are a number of disciplines related to off-road riding ... motocross, enduro, adventure, even a few between those. Some of them have a higher physical demand on your body but the pace and difficultly are up to you so you can scale it up or down. Note that I didn't start racing off road (hare scrambles) until I was over 50 years old so don't let age stop you. The level of adventure is up to you.

BTW, they have the Grind Enduro on Vancouver Island if you want to head over to watch it.


----------



## 5Lgreenback (Mar 21, 2015)

m3s said:


> I traveled 50/50 off road across Canada few summers ago up to Prudhoe Bay and then last summer down the continental divide and back to the Atlantic. To cover this much distance it's more gravel and double track but did some more technical stuff like on the continental divide trail. My next bike will be smaller/lighter - not too small because I still want to carry gear and cover long distances in between trails.
> 
> BC, Alaska, Montana, and Colorado were the highlights. I've heard really good things about dual sport riding on the island.


That sounds like a cool trip, I may join the dual sport community one day.


----------



## ykphil (Dec 13, 2009)

I still have the bike I first bought in my early twenties, a 1971 Triumph Tiger 650 in original condition. Very light and nimble, about 400 lbs, and very powerful...but my wife does not allow me to ride it...once in a while, I get dressed and drive it in circles around the parkade for half an hour...One of my retirement projects is to retrofit it into a desert rat like Steve McQueen's favourite bike...If I were to get a new bike, I'd opt for a Kawasaki KLR 650 dual-purpose, but for a new rider, the Kawa KLR 250 would be best.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Nice!

I parted with my first bike, a 78 Kawasaki KZ650, a few years back, donated it to a school. It was still running but I was getting too many bikes in the stable.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

I had a bike for about 5 years of student days. Lived in warm climate and it was just transportation. 225cc James. Got me around, but a pain when it was cool or it rained. Fell off twice on slippery roads. Nobody wore helmets back then. Luckily got bikes out of my system back then.

I see lot's of guys with mid-life crises who missed out on bikes when young and now must have one! I always wanted a convertible when I was young. Eventually got one for my mid-life crisis! Still have it 

Personally, I wouldn't advise anyone to get a bike. Lot of safety issues and Canadian drivers don't seem good at sharing road. If you have to have one, there are clubs or groups in some areas that get together for rides.
My mid-50s bike:


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

ykphil said:


> I still have the bike I first bought in my early twenties, a 1971 Triumph Tiger 650 in original condition.


That was still quite a big bike. In student days, some guys had 650s but those like me, who just needed cheap trasnportation, would maybe have a Tiger Cub. 200cc, I think.


----------



## 5Lgreenback (Mar 21, 2015)

Cainvest is that your footage from the hare scramble?


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

5Lgreenback said:


> Cainvest is that your footage from the hare scramble?


Nope, never done a race in BC.
Those courses are likely to tough for me as I don't ride that terrain enough to get better at it.


----------

